# Charlie 4th birthday



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The 4th of July was Charlie's fourth birthday . We were celebrating her birthday but I was still not back on the list so I thought Id share some pics.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Charlie!!


I have a temporary Charlie right now, he is a beagle and quite a dog:smile2:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Happy Birthday Charlie!!
> 
> 
> I have a temporary Charlie right now, he is a beagle and quite a dog:smile2:


I think it goes w/ the name. sounds like you've another addition . That is great.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:


*Happy 4th Birthday* to the beautiful Charlie!! 


Looks like you celebrated in style!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy 4th Birthday Charlie!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy 4th Birthday pretty girl!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Happy 4th Birthday pretty girl!!!



Thanks Hans from Charlie and me.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Happy 4th Birthday pretty girl!!!





kelbonc said:


> :birthday:
> 
> 
> *Happy 4th Birthday* to the beautiful Charlie!!
> ...



Thanks everybody!
I just multi quoted for the first time!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy birthday charlie. Sorry I am late for this, I was working on my new computer all week.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday Charlie you look like you had a special day!!!! Such a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Loneforce and Jenny. She had a great day. While no puppers were guests at her party all family dogs got cookies and/or cake sent home.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm late to the party too!
Happy belated birthday Charlie Girl!!!
You are one spoiled pooch! Keep workin it, I'm sure your peeps are mush in your paws:wink2:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> I'm late to the party too!
> Happy belated birthday Charlie Girl!!!
> You are one spoiled pooch! Keep workin it, I'm sure your peeps are mush in your paws:wink2:



I don't know about mush but soggy granola yeah . She has her Dad wrapped around her paw!. She is spoiled. Thanks Gator Bytes she is a princess!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------

